

Chartering a 737, Sending 126 People to Haiti, and Starting a Non-Profit... - keltecp11
http://stalemelon.blogspot.com/2010/05/relief-foundation-what-i-learned-from.html

======
keltecp11
What I learned from starting a non-profit and sending 126 individuals, 1
million in medical supplies, $120,000 in funds, and 40,000 lbs of cargo to
Haiti.

If you would like to come on our next trip or for more information:
www.therelieffoundation.com

Thanks,

-P

